# Mossberg 810 30-06 To 7mm mag



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok I'm in the process of redoing my fathers old Mossberg 810 30-06. I'm working on a new stock now and going to have the action and barrel Teflon coted. In doing a little reserch on this gun I noticed that the action and magazine are designed for both 7mm mag and 30-06 so just for fun I looked on ebay to see what I could find. Turns out I found a 7mm mag barrel with all the parts I need to switch it out. All I need to do is pick up a new bolt which runs about $65.00. I called a local gun smith who quoted me almost $300.00 to put the new barrel on because of how difficult it is to get the head space dialed in. Have any of you ever had this done? I'm not a gun smith but my heck its got threads and a recoil lug how hard can it really be to untwist one and twist on the other??

Now I have a 7mm mag barrel that is looking like a complete wast of money.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You have to make sure it twists far enough, but not too far, or the chamber will either be too long (casings will stretch too far and may rupture, very bad) or too short (shells will not chamber, not so bad, but still won't shoot). To fit the barrel the gunsmith will have to set back the shoulder on the barrel, thread it to the action, and rechamber it. It is not a simple "twist it off and twist it on" operation. Oh, and there may be some extra work on the bolt to make sure it functions correctly as well.


----------

